# Dog sleeping UNDER bed



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone else's dogs sleep UNDER their beds? Bruce has his own bed in our bedroom, but in recent weeks has taken to sleeping under our bed! I first noticed this when I heard a snoring noise I couldn't place, then looked down to see a tail poking out of the bottom of the bed and Bruce conked out beneath it! We tell him to get into his own bed, which he does, but after a few minutes I can hear him creeping accross the carpet to sneak under ours! He doesn't usually like small spaces which is the funny thing!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bobs been doing this since the hot weather started, he sprawls out under our bed with just his toes poking out


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i think we need pictures


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Toby has started doing this as well. He lays at the end of the bed, with just his back legs & tail sticking out.
....until about 3am & then gets in with us, sprawls out & starts snoring in my ear!


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rupert does the same, he swaps and changes between his bed and under ours, usually depends on whether the cats are using both the cat and dogs bed or not.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog would do the same given the chance, with most dogs its because of the heat, with my dog it's coz he likes to be under things coz he feels safe.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

My parents used to have two BC's.

When we were younger we used to have bunk beds. The older Collie used to climb up to the top bunk and lie at my feet, and the younger one used to lie under them, with just her nose sticking out. It kinda felt like they were protecting us whilst we slept


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine does this! He discovered the joys of being under the bed after stealing an array of objects from around the house and squeezing down there knowing I can't catch him. Since then I've stacked suitcases and storage boxes under there but he still likes to stick his head semi-under it if he takes a nap in my room.


----------



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

Terr said:


> Mine does this! He discovered the joys of being under the bed after stealing an array of objects from around the house and squeezing down there knowing I can't catch him. Since then I've stacked suitcases and storage boxes under there but he still likes to stick his head semi-under it if he takes a nap in my room.


Bruce does that too! To be honest he has made me be more houseproud- no more socks left on the floor otherwise they end up under the bed with him :lol:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

jaxon likes to sleep under the table... and on the very rare occasion hes allowed upstairs with us he'll squeeze under the bed or under the covers...!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Aiden is under the bed, in boxes, in wardrobes if the door is left open and he sits under the table with the telephone on it, before he came to us his former owners had a recliner he used to get under that when it was reclined - poor thing had it shut on him once - you never know he is there


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Freddie always sleeps under our bed - despite having 2 lovely comfy, expensive beds of his own! He never gets on the bed though. He likes to sleep under things - he will sleep under the flap bit of our recliner sofa, under chairs and tables and even under the U-bend of the toilet!


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

Whenever I take Tribble to my Mum's she sleeps under the bed! She's not allowed in the bedroom at home though but I'm sure she would if she could!


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

I also agree that we need pictures. Please


----------

